# .Bat datei soll offen bleiben



## Jazzbug (1. Oktober 2003)

Am Anfang schonmal, ich hab nich viel mit som Zeug zu tun, bin gamer (ich weiss, schlimm *g*) kann nur n bisschen basic. 

Ich wollte mir ne .bat datei schreiben, das wenn man sie doppelklickt, die ip erscheint und man sie sofort sieht, normalerweise, mach ich immer 
Start / Ausführen / cmd / cd.. / cd.. / ipconfig
ok, hab mir jetzt ne bat geschrieben, einfach mit dem befehl ipconfig, es geht auch, nur es schließt sich gleich wida . Nich sehr vorteilhaft, ich weiss. kann mir villeicht jemand ne anweisung sagen, wodurch das Fenster offen bleibt?

Danke schonma!
mfg Jazzbug


----------



## Patrick Kamin (1. Oktober 2003)

*-*

Du kannst die Eingabeaufforderung dazu zwingen nach dem Ausführen aller Befehle offen zu bleiben. Einfach "pause" am Ende schreiben.

```
ipconfig
pause
```


----------

